# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-Time Optometrist- MD/OD practice in Prescott, AZ has opening for full-time Optom

## MichaelGuessford

*MD/OD practice in Prescott, AZ has opening for full-time Optometrist. Base $150k-$175K. Lots of pathology exams. Mon-Fri only.*
This well-established MD/OD practice offers a variety of eye care services including cataract surgery, treatment of the cornea, the retina, early signs to advanced stages of glaucoma, and pediatric eye problems as well as regular eye exams. 
A mile-high city, Prescott is nestled in the Ponderosa Pines of Prescott National Forest. There are 400 miles of hiking, mountain biking, and equestrian trails.Prescott is loaded with art galleries, antique shops, local eateries, and golfing. Prescott has four beautiful small lakes, perfect for boating, fishing, and nature watching.
Responsibilities of the Optometrist:

Full range of medical equipment70% medical exams and 30% general eye examsContact Lens fittingsScribe and a Tech2-3 patients an hourat first, then later work up to 3-4 an hourEHR - CompulinkCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
Benefits for the Optometrist position:

Base Salary $150K - $175K + discuss Production BonusWork Monday  Friday, NO Saturdays!Benefits are Health, Dental, Disability & CE, Life Insurance, 2-weeks PTO, 1-week CE, Sick daysW-2 Employee
Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*Job Code: AZ-MG-4487*
Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

